

Simple Workflows in .net With ApprovaFlow and Stateless - binarray2000
http://activeengine.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/simple-workflows-with-approvaflow-and-stateless/

======
AESensei
Thanks for anding my post. I hope that this will help people out.

Sensei

